# hot tea?



## QuintinsMommy

did you have yo baby yet? :dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust:


----------



## hot tea

No. I seriously feel like I will NEVER have him. I honestly don't believe it is going to happen. I feel way too good. And I had my first at five days overdue only!!!

Of course it WILL happen... Someday. :(


----------



## smatheson

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww no I felt bad going 5 days over. I say Tuesday but hopefully I'm wrong and he's here earlier :)


----------



## hot tea

My midwife says before the weekend is over. Well, it is saturday night now... Nope, I think this baby will make it to two weeks over.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tonight :dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

I say before Tuesday :)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

goo get black liqorice , i swear on it


----------



## Desi's_lost

Cooooooooooooooome on baby!!! What a lazy little one. :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

birthday cake. it tricks them into thinking its their birthday. :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

labour dust coming your way! :dust: :dust:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:dust: Come on little one!!! :dust:


----------



## rileybaby

Good luck, hope LO comes very soon!!


----------



## Bexxx

Aww, he must be pretty comfy in there!
Hope he comes soon for you :dust:


----------



## hot tea

Nothing has happened...

Some contractions earlier today. Just got home from a very long walk. I feel really good. TOO good.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

whats he waiting for!?


----------



## missZOEEx

Come on baby! 
:dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

^ Tuesday to prove me right :)


----------



## xgem27x

Ahh I can't imagine going overdue!! I'm kinda of lucky in some ways that my boys were early so that I didnt have to play the waiting game, obviously not totally lucky because they weren't really ready to come out....


....but you are little one!!! So come on!!! Pop out, let your mummy take lots of piccys of you, post them on here and we can all go AWWWW!!!

We need our newborn cutie fix!! :D:D:D:D


----------



## hot tea

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> whats he waiting for!?

THIS IS WHAT I WANNA KNOW! He is testing my patience. :growlmad:


----------



## lauram_92

When did you go into labour with Ramsey? Did you go over due?

:dust: come soon baby :)


----------



## hot tea

I only went five days over! Well, I went into labour on the fourth day and had him at one in the morning of the fifth day.


----------



## AirForceWife7

:dust: Hope everything starts to move along soon! I had Brenna at 40+5 too :dust:


----------



## x__amour

Oh my gosh, I would go crazy! Are they going to induce you at 42?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust:


----------



## hot tea

I don't want to be induced as I am planning a homebirth. I am going to opt for placental monitering instead.

I have had a bit of bloody discharge, lots of cervix pains and on and off contractions... Means absolutely nothing, but at least SOMETHING is going on in there!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its gonna happen tonight :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Btw if anyone wants to add me to fb, my name is Tiffany Rose Kotasek. Will post pictures and stuff there first. Just send a message saying who you are!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sent a friend request


----------



## Strawberrymum

oh come on baby! my LO was born 41and 5 and came out with the longest finger nails! hope baby comes soon!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I addded you
Commmmon babbby


----------



## hot tea

I have constant lower backache and more plug discharge with blood... Contractions don't seem all that painful, at least in comparison to my back.

MAYBE tonight....???


----------



## x__amour

:happydance: FX'D!

:dust:


----------



## AriannasMama

:dust:


----------



## Strawberrymum

hot tea said:


> Btw if anyone wants to add me to fb, my name is Tiffany Rose Kotasek. Will post pictures and stuff there first. Just send a message saying who you are!!

just added you im jemma btw :hi:


----------



## bbyno1

I hope it happens todayy for you:dust:


----------



## bumpy_j

I've added, I'm so friggin excited for you! fingers crossed its all happening tonight. When I was 8 days over I rubbed loads of clary sage oil on my belly and my waters broke a few hours later :) you've probably tried everything though by now aha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows it going? did baby come?


----------



## Tanara

:dust:


----------



## we can't wait

Is it baby time?
:dust:


----------



## hot tea

No. :( What the hell!


----------



## rainbows_x

I added you :thumbup:

It's going to happen soon!


----------



## xgem27x

Come on baby, get a move on, stop teasing and keeping everyone in suspense!! :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_I hope it happens son Tiffany. I was 8 days OD with Taye and went 12 with Fayth  Hope you have him soon   _


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> No. :( What the hell!

:growlmad: tell him to come today quins at home sick so we are stuck in the house all day


----------



## hot tea

I am calling my midwife today, hopefully she can give me a really good sweep or something.

I am past disappointment now. This just sucks, lol.


----------



## we can't wait

hot tea said:


> I am calling my midwife today, hopefully she can give me a really good sweep or something.
> 
> I am past disappointment now. This just sucks, lol.

Let us know! I hope your MW will give you a sweep! :hugs:


----------



## unconditional

eeek hope baby comes soon for you! Tiara came 42w 2d but they induced me at 42w1d


----------



## AirForceWife7

This baby does NOT want to come out :haha: Must be awful cozy :sleep:


----------



## Julymom2be

I was reading from post one and hoped by page five he would of came, but nope.:nope:

come on baby!!:flower:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Come on baby :dust: What time's it there? 
I've added you btw hope you don't mind :hugs:​


----------



## ~RedLily~

OT but Hannah when you put on fb about thinking you had picked a name I straight away thought Leah because it's the name I have picked and I thought 'Amelia and....Leah, goes really well :lol: It's lovely :)



x__Hannah__x said:


> Come on baby :dust: What time's it there?
> I've added you btw hope you don't mind :hugs:​


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sorry to hijack the thread :haha: 

Thanks Kirsty, first one we had both agreed on. DH didn't like any of my names I suggested :growlmad: I was a bit worried that it sounded a bit like Amelia though :dohh:​


----------



## ~RedLily~

Oh yeah I didn't even thing of that, maybe that's why I thought it went so well :lol:

Ok back on topic I'm still sticking with Tuesday :D


----------



## hot tea

Just saw the midwife. Apparently I am FOUR cm dilated!!!!!????!!!??? She was poking around in there and could not believe I am not in labour yet. Hoping things happen tonight, if not I go into the hospital for a routine NST as I am so overdue. :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hope everything goes well! 4cm! :saywhat: I have a feeling your labor is going to be very speedy!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

4 cm!! come on baby!!


----------



## hot tea

Yes, she said once it starts it is going to go fast and smoothly... I don't want to drag my ass to the hospital tomorrow though, blahhh.


----------



## vinteenage

Wasn't Keegan 4cm for forever and had to be induced anyway?

Hope your little doesn't pull the same thing! I went for a lot of NSTs since Finn measured so small. I kind of enjoyed them. They always fed me.


----------



## hot tea

I won't be doing a routine induction. Thank god! And I am progressing, was 3 cm on friday.


----------



## unconditional

i had a lot of scans in my pregnancy due to the fact they thought a couple things were wrong with the kidneys and bowels. and they thought she was going to be really small.. she was 7lb 3.8oz and they thought she'd be around 5lbs...
anywaysss
i don't think i did a NST...ever???
even with being two weeks over due? :shrug:


----------



## hot tea

Here it is normal to do an NST at a week over. My pregnancy is a very very healthy one, and midwife made it clear it is only protocol. She said it will only take twenty minutes so I don't think it's a full on NST as I have heard talked about on here.


----------



## unconditional

yeah Tiara came out perfect and afterwards i thoug /ht it was nuts how crazy the scans drove me because every time they thought something different was wrong! and everything was perfect :dohh:... b astards lol...
/rant.......
hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## vinteenage

hot tea said:


> Here it is normal to do an NST at a week over. My pregnancy is a very very healthy one, and midwife made it clear it is only protocol. She said it will only take twenty minutes so I don't think it's a full on NST as I have heard talked about on here.

Mine only lasted that long assuming Finn wiggled enough and all. :flower:


----------



## hot tea

Cross your fingers thinga get started tonight so I don't need to go to the hospital at all! M midwife said that she thinks my water will break if I do a sudden or certain movement... Hmmm...


----------



## JadeBaby75

I know you don't know me but good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hope he's here soon!


----------



## kattsmiles

FX'd for you and sending lots of baby dust your way! Stubborn little guy, isn't he? 

Hope he makes his appearance soon :flower:


----------



## JackiePed

Arrrrgggghhhh! I'm frustrated FOR you!!


----------



## divershona

i went to see my midwife at 4 days overdue and had a sweep (was 5cm dilated) and was in labour within half an hour.

fingers crossed that baby comes soon for :dust:


----------



## Mei190

Fingers crossed for you that he comes soon! xx


----------



## _laura

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/792337-hot-teas-thread.html


----------



## bumpy_j

anyone who has her on Facebook, exciting new photo is up...


----------



## xgem27x

Congrats Tiffany, just seen the pics on Facebook, he is soooooo cute!

Worth the long wait :) xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he is so adorable !


----------



## Thaynes

He's cute. Congrats Tiffany


----------



## Tanara

_Congratulations Tiffany!!! Cant wait to see a photo  I'm sure hes soo handsome!_


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aw Congratulations Tiffany!! :) xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations! :D


----------



## we can't wait

YAY! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bexxx

He is SOOOOO cute!
Congrats! x


----------



## vaniilla

congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Congratulations! He finally came for you!! xx


----------



## hot tea

My birth story.

I should add, I feel SO good. Strong, comfortable, my vag doesn't even hurt. It is awesome!!!!


----------



## airbear

Yay! Congratulations! I'm glad you and your LO are doing so well! :) Off to read your birth story!


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## bbyno1

Massive congrats!!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!!!! Love the picture of him in your sig! x


----------

